
Why open source failed - forrestbrazeal
https://medium.com/@johnmark/why-open-source-failed-6cae5d6a9f6
======
tobylane
Most of the blog seems to be about the difference between copyleft and
permissive without saying so. Even so, permissively licenced software was
necessary to get the ball rolling. Copyleft may have not caught on in the same
way (in products rather than used to host) but you can't separate out the
engagement of the software from the licence.

